

Maintain a Rockin’ Blog for Your Startup - ThueLMadsen
http://blog.foundersnetwork.com/2012/02/maintain-a-rockin-blog-for-your-startup/

======
atldev
Hands-down the hardest part for me:

"Unfortunately, a post is never “finished” and you can always make
improvements. At some point, after you’ve iterated a few times on your work,
you just have to let go and post."

Any tips on getting better at letting go, or reducing friction in the process
for an over-thinker?

~~~
nfm
I think it's just the old 'practice makes perfect'. It still takes me a couple
of hours to write a ~300 word post, but the more I do it, the faster I get at
it. Just keep on writing and you'll get a feel for when it's done 'enough'.

------
untog
Good advice. The only slight complication here is when people blog for the
sake of it, then wonder why they get no traffic. If you have nothing to say,
I'd suggest letting this week's blog post go.

Another tricky complication is knowing your audience- I'm a developer, and the
stuff I find interesting at work is wildly different from the potential
audience of a company blog.

~~~
hartleybrody
That's a good point, you wanna blog about stuff that's relevant and
interesting to your target customer persona, and not force it.

------
gabrtv
+1 for irony

Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance
downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.

Apache Server at blog.foundersnetwork.com Port 80

~~~
kholmes79
Will add a new paragraph on GoDaddy hosting alternatives. Any recs?

------
Kiro
So... subdomain or subfolder?

~~~
ebun
Subdomain seems to be the defacto standard but a subfolder is much better for
SEO

~~~
cgshaw
I've read a couple of different posts / comments from Matt Cutts that state
subdomain vs subdirectory makes no difference for seo.

Do you have a quick explanation or link as to why a subdirectory is better?

~~~
Kiro
I'm just thinking that if you're small Google won't recognize that it's
actually part of the same page and treat it as two.

------
hartleybrody
FYI: all the links in the article seem to be broken.

~~~
hartleybrody
sorry, not all. just a few.

~~~
kholmes79
Thanks, they should be fixed now.

